# 80's on 8 channel is awful now.



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I can't even listen to the 80's channel no more because all I hear is the same songs over and over again. If I hear Every breath you take again I am going to scream. This is why I was dead set against the merger. I knew we would end up getting the cruddy Big 80's version of the 80's channel. At first we did not but once I started to see the year at the end of all the songs I knew it was the chopped up repeative Big 80's branded as 80's on 8. I been listen more of .977 80's channel more online.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It's not just the 80's on 8, it's all the fromer XM Decades channels. Mel changed them from decades to top 40 pop channels when he had all the XM Decades channels PDs fired and brought in the Sirius PDs. It's like I'm listening to KOOL FM (Phx oldies station). The 50's was better when Matt the Kat was PD. There was a much wider playlist than what they have now. I am not renewing my subscription for the truck and will cancel the MyFi and getting a refund. I forgot I had annual auto pay setup on my Visa and they renewed it this month, the truck is due next month.


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

reddice said:


> I can't even listen to the 80's channel no more because all I hear is the same songs over and over again. If I hear Every breath you take again I am going to scream. This is why I was dead set against the merger. I knew we would end up getting the cruddy Big 80's version of the 80's channel. At first we did not but once I started to see the year at the end of all the songs I knew it was the chopped up repeative Big 80's branded as 80's on 8. I been listen more of .977 80's channel more online.


This is not the same Big 80's that was on Sirius. The playlist was bigger. They did not repeat the music as much as they do now. They stopped playing half of the the Big 80's music when they merged.


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

cs550ds said:


> This is not the same Big 80's that was on Sirius. The playlist was bigger. They did not repeat the music as much as they do now. They stopped playing half of the the Big 80's music when they merged.


I have to agree that they do have a bigger play list now as they are playing more First Wave music that used to be only be heard on channel 22 and much less Madonna/Michael Jackson. Now if their program directors will stop playing Salt n' Pepper (or however they spelled it) so much I would be happy. :bang


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought I was the only one who disliked the new decades channel. We've already canceled one of our three subscriptions. The "merger" has really been a bust.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep, I agree, it's not as good as it was with just plain Sirius. I don't like Rick Dee's he is annoying and I think there playing the remix or disco on Saturday nights yuk. Of course you hear the same songs being played over again well since it's only an 80's channel I have noticed that the Dj's dont seem to have the pep like they did a couple of years ago-probably because they know Sirius time is getting close to being over. I noticed on classic Rewind Kayla was not very excited and Magic Matt didn't have his normal pep. My guess Sirius-Xm will be gone in 2 years. I am now listening to AOL radio.com powered by CBS Radio-The boston's 80's channel is way much better Max


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> I thought I was the only one who disliked the new decades channel. We've already canceled one of our three subscriptions. The "merger" has really been a bust.


They're not "Decades" channels anymore. The website lists them as "Pop" now. Smaller play list=less royalties.
http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/full-channel-listing.xmc


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

XM's 80's channel was critically acclaimed as being the best of the two companies, with a playlist that was very deep. Sirius's was considered too shallow, often repeating songs too much. Since the merger, the playlist is noticeably thinner and weaker.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> They're not "Decades" channels anymore. The website lists them as "Pop" now. Smaller play list=less royalties.
> http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/full-channel-listing.xmc


Smaller playlist doesn't equal less royalties. That would be like saying since you've cut your pie in six pieces and you used to cut it in eight pieces your pie is now smaller. You're paying for that song every time you play it, it's not like you can say well since we've already paid to play that song today we can play it again without paying for it. So the songs that are getting played more often are making more money and the ones that aren't being played well of course are not making any now, but it doesn't end up in any reduction of royalties paid, just that the royalties are split up among a fewer songs. The only way to reduce the amount of royalties you pay is play fewer songs, say you used to play 20 an hour and now you play 18 (Or going back to the pie analogy, bake a smaller pie).


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

machavez00 said:


> It's not just the 80's on 8, it's all the fromer XM Decades channels. Mel changed them from decades to top 40 pop channels when he had all the XM Decades channels PDs fired and brought in the Sirius PDs. It's like I'm listening to KOOL FM (Phx oldies station). The 50's was better when Matt the Kat was PD. There was a much wider playlist than what they have now. I am not renewing my subscription for the truck and will cancel the MyFi and getting a refund. I forgot I had annual auto pay setup on my Visa and they renewed it this month, the truck is due next month.


I haven't thought about KOOL FM for about a million years. Thanks for the nostalgia - if I do remember correctly they were good and then went south fast.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Smaller playlist doesn't equal less royalties. That would be like saying since you've cut your pie in six pieces and you used to cut it in eight pieces your pie is now smaller. You're paying for that song every time you play it, it's not like you can say well since we've already paid to play that song today we can play it again without paying for it. So the songs that are getting played more often are making more money and the ones that aren't being played well of course are not making any now, but it doesn't end up in any reduction of royalties paid, just that the royalties are split up among a fewer songs. The only way to reduce the amount of royalties you pay is play fewer songs, say you used to play 20 an hour and now you play 18 (Or going back to the pie analogy, bake a smaller pie).


Sounds like Mel is into Payola!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

XM is now like an old lost friend I'll nver see again. 

My wife was laid off on Friday, and combined with the crappy playlists, this may be the end of our XM relationship.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I noticed that all the decades channels have just pop, instead of harder rock. I dropped the '60s channel from my favorites, because they almost never play Cream, Led Zeppelin, etc. anymore. I don't listen to the '80s channel much now, either. Now it's Hair Nation or 1st Wave, which I really like.


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I canceled Sirius after the post-merger changes. My biggest beef was the corruption of the music channels with the infantile DJs. I think mass cancellations is the only thing that will get their attention. For music channel quality, Slacker Internet radio beats the pants off of XM/Sirius.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

cs550ds said:


> This is not the same Big 80's that was on Sirius. The playlist was bigger. They did not repeat the music as much as they do now. They stopped playing half of the the Big 80's music when they merged.


So, you are saying SiriusXM has done what many thought impossible. Taking Sirius' crappy, shallow play lists and made them even crappier and shallower?


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> XM's 80's channel was critically acclaimed as being the best of the two companies, with a playlist that was very deep. Sirius's was considered too shallow, often repeating songs too much. Since the merger, the playlist is noticeably thinner and weaker.


I have no idea how it was acclaimed. When I had XM it sounded terrible. They had that stupid toejam thing were they would techo 80's songs. Plus they would play a lot of 80's songs that no one had ever heard of. I like having deep playlists,but playing a lot of crap songs that know one knows is way overboard. I liked the Big 80's on Sirius a lot more. Now I'm back to hating it. The merger really screwed up both companies subscribers.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

"A lot of 80s songs that no one ever heard of" can be interpreted to mean "deep playlist."

Not that I'm defending or condemning the company, just commenting that sometimes programming is a no-win situation.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

ChrisPC said:


> I noticed that all the decades channels have just pop, instead of harder rock.


they arent even called decades channels now....on the xm site they are listed as pop.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

of course you realize that there is classic rewind 70's 80's classic rock, first wave 80's alternative,the blend 70's 80's 90's soft rock,so maybe that's why they changed to pop on the 80's channel. you can always listen to those channels classic rewind is a great channel.


----------



## full moon (Sep 3, 2007)

The playlists are for people that have a short attention span. They are a joke..


----------



## theedger (Mar 31, 2008)

80's at 181.fm has been running circles around 80's on 8 for some time. 977 was too cluttered, they didn't seem to have a flow. You'd think that with all the money the sats have spent that they could get a gold format correct.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

Now for me I like the sound of the 80's channel now. I like that it is more pop. If I want to hear rock I can turn on Classic rewind, first wave, hair nation, etc. Too me the sound of the 80's channel has improved sense the merger. Now I had a chance to hear the XM 80's channel before the merger through Direct TV and I liked the SIRIUS version better and think it is better sense the merger.


----------

